# Tallar-li la pebrotera a un pájaro



## Twist-ful

Em podeu ajudar a entendre el significat de la següent frase?

Home, lo que està clar és que és un avís, això sí. Saps els mafiosos, quan li tallen la pebrotera a un pájaro i li foten a la boca?

El que no entenc és si es refereix a un ocell o a un home, ni en boca de qui la fiquen.

Gràcies


----------



## Xiscomx

Crec que hi ha massa faltes al text, d'on ho has copiat i qui és l'autor?


----------



## Elxenc

Bon dia. 
Sóc de la mateixa opinió que Xiscomx. Malgrat les "faltes" el text es entenedor per a gent que "bilingüem"a diari (permeteu-me el neologisme), vull dir, usem el català i el castellà . El text fa una barreja "barroera" dels dos idiomes:  "*pàjaro*" (diccionari Rae: pájaro 1. m. y f. coloq. Persona a quien por sus condiciones hay que tratar con cautela.
Trobe que la "traducció" correcta al català, almenys al dels valencians, haguera estat "*pardalot*": (persona amb la la que cal anar amb compte). La *pebrotera* es sinònim de testicles i "_*li foten a la boca*"_ (falta gramatical?) Voldria dir que una volta tallats els testicles se'ls posen a la boca. Trobe que açò és una acció que diuen fa la Màfia als *espions* (*chivatos* en castellà). De tota manera està tot mal redactada la frase: "li foten a la boca", deuria de ser:  li tallen la pebrotera i li_*-la*_ foten a la boca, els usuaris del català oriental dirien: _*l'hi*_ (potser el error freqüent dels orientals escriure "li" per "l'hi", en són homòfones); però algú que publica llibres que a més a més n'estarien revisats per correctors ...
També tinc curiositat en saber de quin llibre ha estat tret aquest paràgraf.


----------



## Penyafort

Hauria de ser *l'hi*, efectivament.

Per mi, la idea del _pájaro _del castellà seria en català un _(bona/mala) peça_. Tot i que, vist com s'ha fet servir a la frase, crec que el significat és simplement el de _paio_.


----------



## Elxenc

Si. Efectivament la seua proposta em resulta vàlida, però en són termes ,bona/mala peça i paio, que no són expontànis a la parla valenciana. Per a nosaltres seria la que he donat adés: pardalot . Discrepe amb el terme paio usat, per a mi aquest "paio" no entraria, al meu parer, en el camp semàntic de "pardalot".


----------



## Twist-ful

Hola, gràcies a tots per als vostres aclariments. 
El llibre en qüestió és una novel·la del Pau Vidal i la frase la fa dir a un dels protagonistes, que es veu no parla pas un català estàndard.


----------



## chics

Clar, és un "xungo".

A l'extrarradi de Barcelona, el castellanisme (incorrectíssim) "lo que..." es pot sentir entre cert tipus de gent, igual que aquest ús de "li". El mateix passa amb altres castellanismes com "pájaro"... val a dir que, parlant en castellà, també és habitual intercalar catalanismes! 

D'altra banda, "pebrotera" i "fotre" són paraules informals però molt habituals i comunes.

És a dir, probablement passa a Barcelona, és un diàleg (hi ha moltes coses que diem, encara que no escrivim, almenys per aquí...), el context és molt informal i el que parla o no té un nivell educatiu alt o sol tractar amb gent d'aquesta mena. 

També pot ser una persona gran. Podria ser immigrant o fill d'immigrants de quan no es podia estudiar català a l'escola. Solien ser castellanoparlants que van aprendre el català al carrer i que el parlen d'aquesta manera, usant "lo que", pronunciant la "j" com una "y", etc. Són persones treballadores que han arribat a un altre territori i han estimat i aprés una llengua dins de les seves possibilitats, i que ara la consideren seva. No formarà part del català normatiu però és una realitat que existeix. trobo que l'autor ha fet una molt bona feina.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

No sé si fa al cas, però en espanyol cubà pájaro pot (o podia - no sé si s'usa encara en aquest sentit) significar "homosexual".


----------



## chics

No. En català gens.


----------



## chics

Elxenc said:


> Efectivament la seua proposta em resulta vàlida, però en són termes ,bona/mala peça i paio, que no són expontànis a la parla valenciana. Per a nosaltres seria la que he donat adés: pardalot . Discrepe amb el terme paio usat, per a mi aquest "paio" no entraria, al meu parer, en el camp semàntic de "pardalot".


És interessant. A Barcelona, _*paio*_ és un terme informal (no vulgar) per a designar un home, sense donar cap mena d'informació sobre si és bona o mala persona. Una dona seria una _paia_.

Un _*pardal*_ és una persona molt innocent i amb poca experiència. Sovint s'usa amb diminutiu: _*pardalet*_. No sabia que a València existia aquest significat per a _pardalot_... fins ara, si ho hagués sentit, li hauria donat el mateix significat que (per a nosaltres) _pardalet_!


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Si no estic equivocat, paio és un obvi castellanisme (payo), que és una paraula calé: "algú que no és gità".


----------



## chics

El caló és una llengua per ella mateixa. Té influència en d'altres, com el castellà. El català no és menys, del caló són paraules tan habituals com_ paio_ i _calers_, per exemple. La comunitat gitana és molt activa a Catalunya, on es fan cursos de la seva llengua, s'han fet diccionaris, etc. A la seva llengua original un _paio_ és algú no gità però al català actual significa algú, simplement. He sentit gitanos referint-se a ells mateixos o a altres gitanos com a "un paio molt ...", per exemple, parlant en català i amb el significat d'home, persona.

Algunes paraules calés han passat a més d'una llengua, evidentment.


----------

